# Scrum certification



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

There any many folks here in the IT world, have any of you completed any of the independent Scrum classes/certifications? Specifically I'm looking at Mountain Goat Software. They have 2 and 3 day classes for Product Owners and Scrum Masters. Any feedback?


----------



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

Those jobs with certification requirements are really an employer trying to find someone who is identical to either the people who work there already, or to someone who just left - because each one of those jobs seems to have _different_ methodology requirements. Which means you're either going to have to get the whole set of them (which could cost $20,000+ and a month of your time in classrooms) or hurry to get them as you apply for jobs, and hope you get the right one. Either way it's a lot of money and "no warranty".

I'd be in real trouble, as I've worked for small companies, and don't have _any_ of those methodology certifications.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

I have my CSM and CSPO — did the certification locally here in Florida.


----------



## Nautilus (Oct 10, 2018)

I'm a rugby referee (not my day job...), so I thought you were talking about this:








It's essential for safety that the front row be properly trained, and there also be trained front row replacements!

Now back to our previously scheduled programming...


----------



## littlD (Apr 17, 2016)

Mountain Goat seems to have some good folks involved, including its founder Mike Cohn.

Just work on your Agile Mindset first, let the certifications help you along your journey towards growing that mindset.


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

Thanks to all for the feedback. I should probably be more clear in my goal. It's time for a change in life and I'm looking for a job change. I've been in the IT world many years and the world has changed some, a few times. I started off on the coding/developer side of life, but have morphed more on to the infrastructure side. I'm finding good jobs that are interesting and I don't have a doubt I can likely do them and am likely qualified, but many are in the agile world. I'm truly not looking for certification as much as I am just a class that catches me up on the jargon and the new way of doing things, sprints, scrum masters, how does the cycle works now vs the SLC we used a few years back. Something that makes me look up-to-date and not outdated in an interview. I'm not trying to be someone I'm not, but as much as things have changed, many things have stayed the same and just take on a new name and description.


----------



## littlD (Apr 17, 2016)

GDN said:


> Thanks to all for the feedback. I should probably be more clear in my goal. It's time for a change in life and I'm looking for a job change. I've been in the IT world many years and the world has changed some, a few times. I started off on the coding/developer side of life, but have morphed more on to the infrastructure side. I'm finding good jobs that are interesting and I don't have a doubt I can likely do them and am likely qualified, but many are in the agile world. I'm truly not looking for certification as much as I am just a class that catches me up on the jargon and the new way of doing things, sprints, scrum masters, how does the cycle works now vs the SLC we used a few years back. Something that makes me look up-to-date and not outdated in an interview. I'm not trying to be someone I'm not, but as much as things have changed, many things have stayed the same and just take on a new name and description.


I'd strongly recommend you check out Modern Agile as well.

http://modernagile.org/

Disclaimer: I'm a huge Kerievsky fan.


----------



## D. J. (Apr 11, 2016)

I've had 2 former coworkers go through the Mountain Goat/Mike Cohn CSM classes and they all got a lot out of it. Like all certifications, take it with a grain of salt, but Mike has consulted for a ton of companies and brings some real-world experience to his classes. Good luck.

(weird to be answering this on a Tesla forum...)

-=- D. J.


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

D. J. said:


> (weird to be answering this on a Tesla forum...)
> 
> -=- D. J.


Just a tad "off topic", but also knew I would get good feedback and responses. Many IT people here.


----------



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

GDN said:


> Thanks to all for the feedback. I should probably be more clear in my goal. It's time for a change in life and I'm looking for a job change. I've been in the IT world many years and the world has changed some, a few times. I started off on the coding/developer side of life, but have morphed more on to the infrastructure side. I'm finding good jobs that are interesting and I don't have a doubt I can likely do them and am likely qualified, but many are in the agile world. I'm truly not looking for certification as much as I am just a class that catches me up on the jargon and the new way of doing things, sprints, scrum masters, how does the cycle works now vs the SLC we used a few years back. Something that makes me look up-to-date and not outdated in an interview. I'm not trying to be someone I'm not, but as much as things have changed, many things have stayed the same and just take on a new name and description.


If you truly want those certifications, and are willing to spend the money on them, go for it. But if you just want some information on them, Wikipedia has some very good articles on each one. So good that you'll probably know more about them than the interviewers you meet (who usually just know the acroynm).


----------

